
The Epidemic of Gay Loneliness - DiabloD3
http://highline.huffingtonpost.com/articles/en/gay-loneliness/
======
M_Grey
I think we need to be realistic... lonliness is an emerging problem around the
world. In the UK they're worried about lonely pensioners, in Japan it's lonely
young people, in the US it's just... lonely people. We're spending more time
than ever talking at each other online, while isolating ourselves from the
kind of real contact that would fulfill our more basic needs.

We are animals after all.

------
azinman2
While it's not all hogwash, as a gay man I don't really identify with this
article at all. I don't have friends doing meth and going to sex parties as it
would suggest is ubiquitous, nor do I know anyone who has commuted suicide,
etc. There are pockets of people like this but it paints an unbalanced
picture.

